# Is there a way to download music off Youtube onto an Ipad???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Title says it all really.

I have found a few compilations on Youtube that I would like to have to play when not connected to the internet. Is there any means of downloading it onto a USB drive or Ipad ???

Andy


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

One way is to use a program like Replay Radio (Windows) - it has a facility called Quick Audio Record which records whatever is playing on your computer. (So make sure you don't have anything else sounding.)

The Replay suites include options to record video as well as audio, so for YouTube you could record the video as well I guess, but I've not done this.

The program includes options to convert recorded files to a range of formats. When I've recorded live tracks off the radio, I've then used Audacity (free) to "trim" the start and end.

I doubt if this is the most efficient way of doing what you want, but it's worked for me.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Title says it all really.
> 
> I have found a few compilations on Youtube that I would like to have to play when not connected to the internet. Is there any means of downloading it onto a USB drive or Ipad ???
> 
> Andy


I use this for downloading Videos from Firefox but it looks like it can download audio as well.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/youtube-video-and-audio-dow/


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a look at this free downloader;

http://www.youtubedownloadersite.com/youtube-to-mp3.html

it converts the music element of youtube videos to mp3 files so you could then save those wherever you wished; cd, dvd, usb, etc.

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If its just the music and not the video there are loads of sites that do that. This is the one I use on a laptop http://convert2mp3.net/en/ Should work on an iPad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a free program called YTD Andy, (I did buy it recently to have faster downloads of multiple files) it can download to a folder you set up and can change for different stuff, I have one for MP3s and another for movies etc, you can download a music vid and have it convert on the fly to MP3 and delete the original file to save space, I dump the to a flash stick and play them on my PVR to TV or use my Cyclone Sumvision, you can also put them onto you phone/tablet basically treat it as your own file.

https://www.ytddownloader.com/download.html

If you get stuck PM me a number and I'll talk you through it.

Other vids available


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, looks like there are a number of options open to me.

Guess what I shall be doing tomorrow!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a decent selection if you get stuck.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> If its just the music and not the video there are loads of sites that do that. This is the one I use on a laptop http://convert2mp3.net/en/ Should work on an iPad.


Tried your link Barry and it's unbelievably easy to use:smile2: Just copy the URL of the video on YouTube, choose the format that you want (eg.mp3) and click on convert. It does it in a few seconds and you can then download the file to a place of your choice. Feeling pleased with myself I told Kim and she said, "oh yes, Ive been doing that for ages"!!!! WTF.......>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Tried your link Barry and it's unbelievably easy to use:smile2: Just copy the URL of the video on YouTube, choose the format that you want (eg.mp3) and click on convert. It does it in a few seconds and you can then download the file to a place of your choice. Feeling pleased with myself I told Kim and she said, "oh yes, Ive been doing that for ages"!!!! WTF.......>


I'll have to give that a look too, although, speed might be a factor, YTD does a tune in about 30 seconds each.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just tried Barrys link on my Tab 4 and got virus messages.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just tried Barrys link on my Tab 4 and got virus messages.


Thats not my link in the URL Kev. Nothing wrong with that site. Looks like you have a browser hijacker and its taken you somewhere else. IVe been using that site for ages with no problems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thats not my link in the URL Kev. Nothing wrong with that site. Looks like you have a browser hijacker and its taken you somewhere else. IVe been using that site for ages with no problems.


It opened that URL when I clicked your link, other than that, I have no idea Barry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Links working perfectly here Kev. Are you sure you dont have something on your tablet. I think that site is used by millions of people everywhere so it would be pulled down sharpish if it was redirecting to malicious content. My AV is pretty good as well and would have picked it up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've no idea why it popped that up, only that I clicked your link, which worked, I searched for tune and it found it on YT, I played it, I was about to do another search to try the search & convert, and you see what I got, it may be unconnected, but virus Avast hasn't found anything and it's behaving normally otherwise.


----------

